# Questions on ROM making..



## pantherium (Jun 14, 2011)

I am making a ROM for the Droid 2 Global, but I don't know exactly what to do. I know that I can open up the .apk files using 7zip, but I don't know what to rezip it as before I rename it back to apk. Also do I need to use an autosigner to finish up the edits to the apk and update.zip file?


----------



## roman (Jun 11, 2011)

What are you trying to do?


----------



## pantherium (Jun 14, 2011)

Put on certain apps, remove apps, change the .png files in the blur-res.apk framework-res.apk and maybe some other tweaking later on, this is the first time I've done something like this and I have edited quite a bit so far and want to test it out.


----------

